# Where to find tv repair advice?



## tech24218 (Aug 13, 2009)

I have a lady offering me a samsung 50" LCD tv for $100.00. She says that the video stopped working but the audio was working fine. The LCD was hooked up to a R-15 with RCA cables and an off air antenna hooked up to the coaxial input. I'm wondering if this could be something with just the lower resolution on the tv, maybe the 720/ 1080 would work if hooked up to a hdmi or composite component cables. We did have a lot of storms in the area when her tv stopped working and the tv wasn't hooked up to a surge protector. 

I have a soldering kit that I have used to fix a couple of xbox 360s. And I think for $100 it might be worth my leisure time to open it up to see what I find. But I need some sort of guidance. I was hoping someone here knew a good website for this type of thing.


----------



## CopyCat (Jan 21, 2008)

Not sure if they will be much help, but worth a look


----------



## jared52 (Sep 24, 2007)

tech24218 said:


> I have a lady offering me a samsung 50" LCD tv for $100.00. She says that the video stopped working but the audio was working fine. The LCD was hooked up to a R-15 with RCA cables and an off air antenna hooked up to the coaxial input. I'm wondering if this could be something with just the lower resolution on the tv, maybe the 720/ 1080 would work if hooked up to a hdmi or composite component cables. We did have a lot of storms in the area when her tv stopped working and the tv wasn't hooked up to a surge protector.
> 
> I have a soldering kit that I have used to fix a couple of xbox 360s. And I think for $100 it might be worth my leisure time to open it up to see what I find. But I need some sort of guidance. I was hoping someone here knew a good website for this type of thing.


Sounds like the issue that I had with my Vizio 32", the backlight went out. I couldn't find the parts to fix it but you might have more luck.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm moving this to the 'High Definition Displays' forum.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

You might want to contact a Vocational/Technical school near you to see if they have a class that repairs such items.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

When my Hitachi went out, I found this site. The guys were pretty good about answering questions and giving out free advice.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/service-support/


----------

